# Vector beim Initialisieren befüllen



## Gast (15. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

kann ich einen Vector gleich beim Initialisieren befüllen,
so in der Art:


```
Vector myTitle = new Vector() {"Text1", "Text2", "Text3", "Text4"};
```


----------



## diggaa1984 (15. Sep 2008)

Vector(Collection<? extends E> c) 

Constructs a vector containing the elements of the specified collection, in the order they are returned by the collection's iterator.


----------



## SlaterB (15. Sep 2008)

gibts nicht, aber

        Vector v = new Vector();
        Collections.addAll(v, "a", "b", "c");

für alle Collections, z.B. auch ArrayList, die moderne Version des Vectors


----------



## Murray (15. Sep 2008)

Wenn es statt des Vectors auch eine List sein darf:

```
List<String> texte = Arrays.asList( "Text1", "Text2", "Text3", "Text4");
```


----------



## Marco13 (15. Sep 2008)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn es statt des Vectors auch eine List sein darf:



Das sollte IMMER so ein. Wenn es ein Vector sein muss, geht notfalls auch

List<String> vector = new Vector(Arrays.asList( "Text1", "Text2", "Text3", "Text4"));


----------

